# Weber/Thousand Peaks Ranch



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

A buddy of mine from work and the wife decided to go up to Smith and Moorehouse to camp and do some scouting over the weekend. Scouting quickly turned into fishing instead. We decided that we needed to put the new law with the rivers to the test and fish a section of the Weber that runs through Thousand Peaks Ranch. Nobody gave us crap. But we did slaughter the fish. In about 4 hours, the three of us caught over 25 fish. Nothing huge. All about pan size. Very nice variety of fish though. Brookies, Browns, Cutts, and Bows. It was awesome. We used 1/4 oz spinners that were painted black and had one side of the blade silver. That was the ticket. With the wife's new found enjoyment in fishing, I think she would have fished all day if we would have let her. On Sunday we decided to head towards Oakley and fish a section of the Weber that we have had really good success at. We were sort of disappointed. I caught 4 fish in total and nobody else caught a single thing. The wife had a massive brown on, but lost it. I caught 2 little 8 inchers, 1 16 1/2 inch, and one 19 1/2 incher. I kept the bigger one and threw him on the smoker. He tasted really good.


----------



## gooseguts (Nov 9, 2007)

Crash i'm very curious how you accessed the weber through the thousand peaks area??
Also i've fished this section of the weber since I was a boy and have never caught a
brown trout in this section. We used to have a cabin up at Beaver Springs Ranch, so
thats why i'm asking! Any how feel free to pm with the access question it would be 
appreciated.
Thanks gooseguts :wink:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Cool report. Great looking browns too.


----------

